
Show HN: Who is hiring++ - demircancelebi
https://www.whoishiringpp.com/
======
demircancelebi
Hi HN, I was looking at September's who is hiring post and thought that it
would be much better with some basic filtering capabilities. So I built one!

My knowledge around NLP is very limited, so probably it does not follow best
practices on parsing information, but I am open to suggestions.

Feel free to check out the code and contribute!

------
palaska
Seems like a useful tool. Congratz!

